# Pics



## Khronik (Jan 3, 2010)

i was wondering if there is a problem with the post your picture forum.... i was able to go in it 2 days agonow it keeps askin me for user name and pass but still doesnt let me in... am i the only one having this issue?


----------



## Captn Green (Jan 4, 2010)

Khronik said:


> i was wondering if there is a problem with the post your picture forum.... i was able to go in it 2 days agonow it keeps askin me for user name and pass but still doesnt let me in... am i the only one having this issue?


I also cannot get into the Post your Picture forum. I havent tried before today however, so i dont know if its the same thing.


----------

